# If You're Bored...



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Watch some video's I have made. Some are better than others, I just hope you enjoy watching them! 















​


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

The middle one is my favorite, it really matches the song weel


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I really liked the second one, love that song. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm glad you liked it! Thank you.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

Pretty Cool!


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

I only watched the second one because everyone seems to like that one the best, but it was REALLY good! Who was the rider, do you know? I wish I was that good of a jumper!


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks! I don't know the rider, but all I know is that he is really good!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I really like the "let it rock" one - my fave song at the moment though, that might be it..


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

Those are really cool!!


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks you two.


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

middle one is my fav.


----------

